# Algae Control



## jeffhardy55555 (Jan 2, 2005)

what should i use for algae control in my newly planted aquarium? people have told me not to use a pleco, what else should i use?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Otocinclus, Rubber-Lipped or Bristlenose Plecos, Amano or Cherry Red shrimp.

Regular plecos get too big and a lot of the other types can damage plants.


----------



## plantdude (Apr 13, 2004)

will they all eat hair algae too? that's the only type of algae that i gotin my tank.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Shrimp and Otos will munch down on the hair algae. If your tank is big enough(36" or more) try adding an SAE, they're great for most types of algae.


----------



## Micke-Eklund (May 23, 2004)

> Amano or Cherry Red shrimp.


Is the cherry shrimp as good as amanos to eat algae?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Micke-Eklund said:


> Is the cherry shrimp as good as amanos to eat algae?


In my experience the Cherry is _almost_ as good, but just not quite. I don't think you'd be disappointed with either one of them though.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I just acquired 3 "ruldolph" shrimp from my local pet store. What bothers me as how off they were on the type of shrimp they were selling. They were listed as "ruldolph" shrimp and being sold for $2.99 apiece. Upon closer look they are cherry shrimp. I got 3 for $6.00 and it turns out I have 2 females and 1 male. Can't wait for the babies!


----------

